# DD is whack



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Arrive at restaurant: Place Order.. Right when I walked in they refused to take the order because they don't allow any delivery companies to place orders. 

At least I still got $5 for my efforts..lol.. 

Still, this place order with restaurants that aren't partnered with DD is a major flaw in the DD system. This business model is going to backfire on them big-time one day. Restaurants will be suing them for these practices.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DD has been sued for this multiple times.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

andaas said:


> DD has been sued for this multiple times.


Yes they used to charge thier own mark up for each item


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

GruveRecords said:


> Arrive at restaurant: Place Order.. Right when I walked in they refused to take the order because they don't allow any delivery companies to place orders.
> 
> At least I still got $5 for my efforts..lol..
> 
> Still, this place order with restaurants that aren't partnered with DD is a major flaw in the DD system. This business model is going to backfire on them big-time one day. Restaurants will be suing them for these practices.


Don't tell them it's for DD. Place order on phone if possible, just give them your name.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Don't tell them it's for DD. Place order on phone if possible, just give them your name.


Wow too much work


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow too much work


I get why you think so, but it's not that bad in my area, at least. I don't do this for places that take long like coco's or red lobster, but I dont mind for certain thai, vietnamese, mexican joints. They are usually fast and simple to put together. Also, lots of drive thru's out here(my bread and butter).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

GruveRecords said:


> Arrive at restaurant: Place Order.. Right when I walked in they refused to take the order because they don't allow any delivery companies to place orders.
> 
> At least I still got $5 for my efforts..lol..
> 
> Still, this place order with restaurants that aren't partnered with DD is a major flaw in the DD system. This business model is going to backfire on them big-time one day. Restaurants will be suing them for these practices.


That's DD


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> I get why you think so, but it's not that bad in my area, at least. I don't do this for places that take long like coco's or red lobster, but I dont mind for certain thai, vietnamese, mexican joints. They are usually fast and simple to put together. Also, lots of drive thru's out here(my bread and butter).


If I wanted that place by his own orders I would work for favor


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Don't tell them it's for DD. Place order on phone if possible, just give them your name.


I don't care enough to waste my time ordering for DD. Too much work for not enough money. I'll just take easy DD orders, because 90% of my delivery money is coming from UberEats anyways.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

GruveRecords said:


> I don't care enough to waste my time ordering for DD. Too much work for not enough money. I'll just take easy DD orders, because 90% of my delivery money is coming from UberEats anyways.


Whatever works for you! I don't waste time either. Just a simple call to place in advance while delivering other orders. I feel like many drivers are too quick to right off a lot of good orders. I've been doing okay for my market


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Lots of restaurants that are not on the platform, will take their long sweet time to get the order ready.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> If I wanted that place by his own orders I would work for favor


Every order you have to place with them.I did three orders and deleted the app.


----------

